

Google+ 2.0 From ICS - Offers New, More Polished Interface - juststartk
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/10/07/exclusive-download-google-2-0-from-ics-offers-new-more-polished-interface/

======
zobzu
as a security person im always afraid those especially popular downloads have
malware. specially on android as its trivial to add functionality to an
existing apk. i wish all of the apks were signed.

------
buster
I don't know if i really like all the buttons being moved to the top.. i don't
see the benefit, it's only worse to reach when using the phone one handed,
imo.

------
Xuzz
Does the Android world have literally no respect for copyright? This is
obviously a leak of copyrighted Google Code and I highly doubt that this
website has permission to redistribute it.

